# TFO 10wt for sale



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

TFO Lefty Kreh Professional Series 10wt 9´four piece - 75$

telephone 361 903 2846

Jonas


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Is this rod still available?


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes it is
Jonas


----------



## Sams (Aug 15, 2014)

I know this is an older post, do you still have the TFO for sale?


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

yes I do


----------

